# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Xe khách >  Xe khách đi Tây Nguyên - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Nếu đi bằng xe khách, có rất nhiều hãng xe phục vụ tuyến đi Tây Nguyên. Đa phần các hãng xe trên tuyến này đều là các hãng tư nhân. Tuy nhiên, hiện nay họ đều muốn đẩy mạnh cạnh tranh về chất lượng dịch vụ nên các bạn cứ yên tâm về chất lượng  :tongue:  Nếu đi vào dịp cuối tuần hay dịp lễ tết thì nhớ liên hệ đặt chỗ trước các bạn nhé!
Xe khách có rất nhiều chuyến đi trong một ngày, tha hồ mà chọn lựa  :Big Grin: 

*TỪ SÀI GÒN*

*MAI LINH*

Tuyến Buôn Ma Thuột:
Giường nằm: 190.000 VNDGhế ngồi: 145.000 VNDThời gian xuất bến tại Tp. HCM: 7h30; 10h.00; 20h.00; 21h00; 22h00Thời gian xuất bến tại Buôn Ma Thuột: 10h.00; 12h.00; 14h00;18h00 Tuyến Gia Lai:
Giường nằm: 240.000 VNDGhế ngồi: 190.000 VNDThời gian xuất bến tại Tp. HCM: 18h.00Thời gian xuất bến tại Gia Lai: 19h00

*** Địa điểm đặt vé:*

Tại Tp. HCM
ĐC: Bến xe Miền ĐôngĐiện thoại đặt vé: 08. 39 29 29 29

Tại Buôn Ma Thuột
ĐC: 188 Nguyễn Tất Thành, P.Tân Lập, Tp. Buôn Mê ThuộtĐiện thoại đặt vé: 0500. 3 819 777

Tại Gia Lai
ĐC: 58 Phan Đình Phùng, Tp. PleikuĐiện thoại đặt vé: 059. 2 211 211



*VIỆT TÂN PHÁT*

Tuyến Gia Lai:
Ghế ngồi: 180.000 VNDGhế nằm: 240.000 VNDThời gian xuất bến tại Tp. HCM: 8h.00; 16h30; 19h30Thời gian xuất bến tại Gia Lai: 8h.00; 17h.00; 19h30 Tuyến Kon Tum:
Ghế ngồi: 190.000 VNDGhế nằm: 265.000 VNDThời gian xuất bến tại Tp. HCM: 8h15

*** Địa điểm đặt vé:*

Tại Tp. HCM
Quầy vé 87 cửa số 2 bến xe Miền Đông và 153/18 QL 13, P26, Q. Bình ThạnhĐiện thoại: 08. 37 270 039 - 3511 8888 - 0907 222 777

Tại Pleiku: 212 Phan Đình Phùng, phường Yên Đỗ
ĐT: 059. 3888 996 - 2471 996Tại Kon Tum: 060.3918 555



*TRƯỜNG SƠN*

Tuyến Buôn Ma Thuột:
Giường nằm (chạy ban đêm): 180.000 VNDGiường nằm (chạy ban ngày): 160.000 VND

Địa điểm đặt vé:
Tại Tp. HCM: Bến xe miền Đông - 08. 3503 6851Tại Buôn Ma Thuột: 18 Đinh Tiên Hoàng - 0500. 3 936 936

Thời gian xuất bến tại Tp. HCM: 8h15



*Kumho Samco*

Tuyến Buôn Mê Thuột:
Giá vé: 160.000 VNDThời gian xuất bến tại Tp. HCM: 9h00 - 22h00Thời gian xuất bến tại Buôn Mê Thuột: 10h00 - 18h00

Địa điểm đặt vé:
Tại Tp. HCM: Bến xe miền Đông. ĐT: 08. 3511 2112Tại Buôn Mê Thuột: 0500. 395 6956



*TRƯỜNG THÀNH*

Tuyến Gia Lai:
Ghế ngồi: 180.000 VNDGiường nằm: 240.000 VNDThời gian xuất bến tại Tp. HCM: 19h20; 19h40 

Địa điểm đặt vé:
Tại Tp. HCM: Bến xe miền Đông - 08. 2206 0111 - 0917 172 817Tại Gia Lai: 47A Nguyễn Trãi, Pleiku - 059. 224 1266 và 1A Lê Đại Hành - Pleiku - 059.3 716 963



*HOÀNG LONG*

Tuyến Gia Nghĩa (Đăk Nông):
Loại 1: 90.000 VNDGiường nằm: 100.000 VNDThời gian xuất bến tại Tp. HCM: 14h00 - 16h00 

Địa điểm đặt vé:
Tại Tp. HCM: Bến xe miền Đông (08) 62783283 - 0963 283283Tại Gia Nghĩa: 0974 285285


** Lưu ý: Giá vé này có thể thay đổi tùy vào thời điểm, bạn liên hệ trực tiếp để biết thông tin chi tiết và mức giá.(Cập nhật mới nhất ngày 20/04/2011)

----------

